# Thinking of moving to spain



## steve1910 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi All

Quick and stupid question, thinking of moving to Spain and Im seeing lots of property's with empty swimming pools
My question is how do you fill them just via a hose from the mains or do you fill them other ways????
Here in the UK I'm on a water meter and it looks like its and expensive way to fill it

Cheers
Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve1910 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Quick and stupid question, thinking of moving to Spain and Im seeing lots of property's with empty swimming pools
> My question is how do you fill them just via a hose from the mains or do you fill them other ways????
> ...


It depends where you live. 

In my town if you speak to the water company they will advise you as to how to fill from the tap spread over two billing periods - literally over the cut off day & that works out to cost less than any other way - even if you just turn the tap on & fill the pool at any random time it still isn't that expensive. All water is metred.

In other areas it isn't permitted to fill a pool from the tap & you have to have ot delivered by a tanker.


----------



## steve1910 (Apr 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> It depends where you live.
> 
> In my town if you speak to the water company they will advise you as to how to fill from the tap spread over two billing periods - literally over the cut off day & that works out to cost less than any other way - even if you just turn the tap on & fill the pool at any random time it still isn't that expensive. All water is metred.
> 
> In other areas it isn't permitted to fill a pool from the tap & you have to have ot delivered by a tanker.


Thanks for the update* xabiaxica*


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

With the amount of rain we've had in the last week, you may find that those empty pools are full now. So a good time to move and save money!!!


----------

